# Jungle carpet python



## charlene Bowden (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi I'm new to this page and my husband has a jungle carpet python.
Since joining this page I have read one thread about different species of the jungle python well we're there come from. I was wondering if there is anyone on here that would be able to help me identify his jungle python as would love to know more about and to make sure paperwork is right


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 23, 2020)

We would need a picture for that, but if you don’t know, it’s really only guessing, unless you can contact the breeder


----------



## charlene Bowden (Jun 23, 2020)

Think I added them


Herptology said:


> We would need a picture for that, but if you don’t know, it’s really only guessing, unless you can contact the breeder


----------



## ssssssnake (Jun 29, 2020)

That looks like a Jungle x Jag to me, though I may be wrong


----------



## charlene Bowden (Jun 29, 2020)

ssssssnake said:


> That looks like a Jungle x Jag to me, though I may be wrong


Thankyou. Like I said just looking for any info so thank you


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 29, 2020)

ssssssnake said:


> That looks like a Jungle x Jag to me, though I may be wrong



That doesn't even make sense. Please don't try to inform people when you're not informed.
[doublepost=1593412229,1593412147][/doublepost]All you can really say is that it's a Jungle. It's quite a nice one. As far as licensing is concerned, a Jungle is a Jungle. The breeder may know more about locality or lineage, but it's a nice Jungle either way.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 29, 2020)

ssssssnake said:


> That looks like a Jungle x Jag to me, though I may be wrong


Jag is a gene, not a species.


----------



## ssssssnake (Jun 30, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Jag is a gene, not a species. Dont worry, it confused me when I was new to the snake world too


Yeah I know it’s a gene, but breeders refer to it as a Jungle x Jag rather than a Jungle x Centralian with a jag morph
[doublepost=1593476937,1593473719][/doublepost]


Sdaji said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Please don't try to inform people when you're not informed.


Damn I’m sorry, I was just saying it because I haven’t seen one in a while, but I did see one this morning at work nd I can definitely say that this snake is a Jungke x Jag


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 30, 2020)

ssssssnake said:


> Yeah I know it’s a gene, but breeders refer to it as a Jungle x Jag rather than a Jungle x Centralian with a jag morph
> [doublepost=1593476937,1593473719][/doublepost]
> Damn I’m sorry, I was just saying it because I haven’t seen one in a while, but I did see one this morning at work nd I can definitely say that this snake is a Jungke x Jag


It’s actually referred to as a jungle jag not jungle x jag


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 30, 2020)

ssssssnake said:


> Damn I’m sorry, I was just saying it because I haven’t seen one in a while, but I did see one this morning at work nd I can definitely say that this snake is a Jungke x Jag



No, it's not.

Jag is a single gene mutation. Every snake is either a jag or not a jag. This is not a jag, and it definitely doesn't look like it has been crossed with anything which was a jag; it looks very much like a pure jungle, and there are no pure jungle jags, and virtually all jags are outcrossed to all sorts of things meaning jag siblings almost always come out looking like mudbloods, which this one doesn't.

Giving out misinformation is harmful not helpful.


----------



## charlene Bowden (Jun 30, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Jag is a single gene mutation. Every snake is either a jag or not a jag. This is not a jag, and it definitely doesn't look like it has been crossed with anything which was a jag; it looks very much like a pure jungle, and there are no pure jungle jags, and virtually all jags are outcrossed to all sorts of things meaning jag siblings almost always come out looking like mudbloods, which this one doesn't.
> 
> Giving out misinformation is harmful not helpful.


Ok thankyou very much


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 30, 2020)

It appears to me that from what I've seen in the hobby these days, what are being identified, advertised and accepted as Jungle Pythons come in a variety of dorsal colours and patterns including strong black and yellow banding or blotching, a combination of black and yellow banding and blotching, white or light grey with black banding or blotching and a combination of white or light grey with black banding and blotching. This is evident with a simple Google search for _Morelia cheynei_ and might be the reason why some may consider this snake to be what's referred to in the hobby as a "Jungle Jag".

However; what appears to be evident with this snake is that the dorsal markings are strikingly similar to the Holotype used to describe the species _Morelia cheynei_ by Wells and Wellington in their "Synopsis of the Class of Reptilia in Australia: Volume 1 No's 3-4 Australian Journal of Herpetology, 1 December 1983. I.E: "Coloration (in formalin): Overall body colour whitish faun with large black, irregular blotches laterally which are transversely aligned. The anterior of the body has a narrow black vertebral stripe extending from the nape along the first quarter of the body, where it dissipates upon contact with with lateral blotches"

So in all honesty, whether this animal is a result of a pairing of snakes collected from the type locality (or descendants thereof) or something produced through design I believe that this snake can be confidently classified as what's currently accepted as a Jungle Python (_Morelia cheynei_).

By the way it is a very nice looking critter.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 30, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> It appears to me that from what I've seen in the hobby these days, what are being identified, advertised and accepted as Jungle Pythons come in a variety of dorsal colours and patterns including strong black and yellow banding or blotching, a combination of black and yellow banding and blotching, white or light grey with black banding or blotching and a combination of white or light grey with black banding and blotching. This is evident with a simple Google search for _Morelia cheynei_ and might be the reason why some may consider this snake to be what's referred to in the hobby as a "Jungle Jag".
> 
> However; what appears to be evident with this snake is that the dorsal markings are strikingly similar to the Holotype used to describe the species _Morelia cheynei_ by Wells and Wellington in their "Synopsis of the Class of Reptilia in Australia: Volume 1 No's 3-4 Australian Journal of Herpetology, 1 December 1983. I.E: "Coloration (in formalin): Overall body colour whitish faun with large black, irregular blotches laterally which are transversely aligned. The anterior of the body has a narrow black vertebral stripe extending from the nape along the first quarter of the body, where it dissipates upon contact with with lateral blotches"
> 
> ...



Jag is a specific, single gene mutation, like albinism or zebra or axanthic. This is not a jag. Calling it a jungle jag is like calling it an albino jungle or a zebra jungle. It's just flat incorrect.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 30, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Jag is a specific, single gene mutation, like albinism or zebra or axanthic. This is not a jag. Calling it a jungle jag is like calling it an albino jungle or a zebra jungle. It's just flat incorrect.


Well I'm about to start calling _Flaviemys purvisi Wollumbinia latisternum..._


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 30, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Well I'm about to start calling _Flaviemys purvisi Wollumbinia latisternum..._


Your forum name has to change too! Back to aussiepride83 if I recall


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 30, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Your forum name has to change too! Back to aussiepride83 if I recall


Why would it have to change?


----------



## charlene Bowden (Jun 30, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> It appears to me that from what I've seen in the hobby these days, what are being identified, advertised and accepted as Jungle Pythons come in a variety of dorsal colours and patterns including strong black and yellow banding or blotching, a combination of black and yellow banding and blotching, white or light grey with black banding or blotching and a combination of white or light grey with black banding and blotching. This is evident with a simple Google search for _Morelia cheynei_ and might be the reason why some may consider this snake to be what's referred to in the hobby as a "Jungle Jag".
> 
> However; what appears to be evident with this snake is that the dorsal markings are strikingly similar to the Holotype used to describe the species _Morelia cheynei_ by Wells and Wellington in their "Synopsis of the Class of Reptilia in Australia: Volume 1 No's 3-4 Australian Journal of Herpetology, 1 December 1983. I.E: "Coloration (in formalin): Overall body colour whitish faun with large black, irregular blotches laterally which are transversely aligned. The anterior of the body has a narrow black vertebral stripe extending from the nape along the first quarter of the body, where it dissipates upon contact with with lateral blotches"
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much I appreciate your information


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 1, 2020)

That is a very nice looking snake 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## charlene Bowden (Jul 1, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> That is a very nice looking snake
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thankyou


----------

